# Skitarii joining the Tau?



## Al-Ma'arri (Jun 6, 2016)

Recently after getting back into 40k I've been having some difficulty sticking to one army or another. One of my friends who plays Chaos space marines has been insisting that I just collect whatever and find a way to play them altogether. This would include Skitarii , Guard , space marines and Tau forces. The issue I have with this is for one i'm pretty sure there is nothing in the rules that would let me do this simply because the Tau are not ,last I checked anyway, not battlebrothers with any of those factions. On top of that I was having a really hard time coming up with a reason for the Skitarii and by extension any forces of the mechanicus / hereteks to join the tau. I figure they might be like a space marine that "Joins" the tau more or less just acting as an ally from time to time without really joining the Tau empire as a whole. I suppose given the Tau's tech a heretek might have at least some interest in studying their technology .

Can any of you come up with a reason a Skitarii group would join the Tau? Although I find myself liking the idea it seems downright heretical to me.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Game wise I think it's sub-optimal (competitively) because the Skitarii can't do anything that the Tau don't already have, better.

Narrative wise - 1. Your chaos friend is right. 2. Xenarite - Lexicanum Be like me and have Stygies VIII skitarii, off on a mission to learn from the Xenos how to increase the Ohmissiah's power!

Fun wise - I think that you can totally do it. You said that you already have tau models, is that suit-heavy, kroot based or fire warrior/pathfinder heavy? I'd recommend getting a Stormsurge suit because the Ad Mech will be wanting to hang out with Earth Caste more than Fire Caste, so your only and also best option to fluff them together is to grab that suit and (if a character) consider making it your warlord?


----------



## Al-Ma'arri (Jun 6, 2016)

Iraqiel said:


> Game wise I think it's sub-optimal (competitively) because the Skitarii can't do anything that the Tau don't already have, better.
> 
> Narrative wise - 1. Your chaos friend is right. 2. Xenarite - Lexicanum Be like me and have Stygies VIII skitarii, off on a mission to learn from the Xenos how to increase the Ohmissiah's power!
> 
> Fun wise - I think that you can totally do it. You said that you already have tau models, is that suit-heavy, kroot based or fire warrior/pathfinder heavy? I'd recommend getting a Stormsurge suit because the Ad Mech will be wanting to hang out with Earth Caste more than Fire Caste, so your only and also best option to fluff them together is to grab that suit and (if a character) consider making it your warlord?


This has given me a load of ideas. Maybe some of these Xenarite tech priests "join" the tau because they realize they would be free to investigate as much alien tech as they want. 

My current tau army is pretty much a massive gun line because that is what I could get for cheap. 50 fire warriors 1 fireblade, and I have some more fire warriors 3 suits and an ethereal on the way because they came in the start collecting tau box. IF I can get some more suits as well as the stormsurge suit i'll grab them as well. 

I am now imagining a skitarii warrior shouting in a metallic voice " For the omnissiah , for the greater good!" as well as terrifying the tau near them with the sheer amount of augmentation.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

We're playing a game based in fiction. Write the alliance whatever way makes you happy! GW has had 'Crons and Blood Angels ally up for Emprah's sake :laugh:


----------



## Al-Ma'arri (Jun 6, 2016)

ntaw said:


> We're playing a game based in fiction. Write the alliance whatever way makes you happy! GW has had 'Crons and Blood Angels ally up for Emprah's sake :laugh:


I suppose you are right, if necrons and blood angels can team up I don't see why skitarii and tau couldn't team up.:wink2:


----------

